# ICS and Safestrap progress by DROIDTH3ORY and Hashcode (screenies!)



## -TSON-

Nexus who?









(source: http://www.droidrzr....-boots-on-razr/)


----------



## Tumbleweed65

Sweet!! I'm wanting some ics

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jtclarke88

Awesome. Can't wait till this gets out!!!


----------



## detr0yt

OMG


----------



## detr0yt

Amazing these guys don't have jobs with all these big companies... Making fat 6 figure salaries... Keep up the good work....


----------



## simon_lefisch

This is what I want for christmas


----------



## idle0095

Is it just me or is everyone making new threads about the same topic and using the same pics????


----------



## -TSON-

The pics are all from his twitter. He posted it to Rootz himself (I didn't know if he would) a few after I did. But we should probably use his thread now


----------



## idle0095

Yah close this thread.


----------



## Trooper

Whats the difference between this and bootstrap?


----------



## idle0095

Trooper said:


> Whats the difference between this and bootstrap?


safestrap installs the rom in a location on your sd card. Just like boot manager does. It dont touch your rom at all and lets you switch back and forth from moto rom and your new custom rom. Basically dual boot.


----------



## Trooper

idle0095 said:


> safestrap installs the rom in a location on your sd card. Just like boot manager does. It dont touch your rom at all and lets you switch back and forth from moto rom and your new custom rom. Basically dual boot.


Awesome. Thanks for the explanation. Cheers!


----------



## _base2

idle0095 said:


> safestrap installs the rom in a location on your sd card. Just like boot manager does. It dont touch your rom at all and lets you switch back and forth from moto rom and your new custom rom. Basically dual boot.


Since it's reading the SD, is it any slower in the 2nd system?


----------



## -TSON-

it saves the nandroids when you toggle safe system on the SD. the actual system is not on your SD card.


----------



## _base2

-TSON- said:


> it saves the nandroids when you toggle safe system on the SD. the actual system is not on your SD card.


ohhhh... yeah that's one of those "duh" moments... thanks lol


----------

